# Blackened bass



## 73saint (Aug 19, 2018)

We spent the weekend at deer camp.  Getting stands moved around, dodging monsoon rains & wasp stings, we managed to get a little fishing in.







Life changes and things like fresh trout in the freezer isn’t as common as it used to be.  So a couple nice large mouths and several bar fish (white bass), made the misses and I quite pleased as we drove back from Mayersville MS to Nola today.

A fish fry with Cole slaw and hush puppies would be the norm, but we’ve been watching our carb intake, so I decided on blackened fish and home made salsa. Just leaving out the home made corn tortillas.





Hit the grocery on the way home and bought some fresh romas, poblanos, red chili’s, cilantro, red onion, avocado and lime juice.  The pepper choice was simply what was at the store.  I couldn’t even get jalapeños but the pobalano red chili combo was great.

I really wanted to make some fresh tortillas with masteca, but I resisted.

On to the fish, we took 5 beautiful filets and seasoned them with parsley, olive oil and blackened seasoning.  I have learned to be careful with the blackened seasoning, it’s very salty.

Into the skillet I placed 1/2 stick of butter and tablespoon or two of olive oil.





I was real careful with the filets, and only flipped them once.  I also basted several times.











It really came out great.  For leaving out things that I’d normally incorporate, better than expected.  And we have a nice bag of filets in the freezer!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2018)

*Like!*
That all looks very tasty, fresh fish is quite a dish and salsa goes nicely.
Fresh tortillas is an art I've practiced very seldom, but man do they rock.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 19, 2018)

That is a nice low carb plate!

Mike


----------



## 73saint (Aug 19, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> *Like!*
> That all looks very tasty, fresh fish is quite a dish and salsa goes nicely.
> Fresh tortillas is an art I've practiced very seldom, but man do they rock.


Thanks Chile.  I only recently started making them on my own, but it’s so good it makes it hard to go back to store bought. 



mike5051 said:


> That is a nice low carb plate!
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike, I just wish I’d have cooked a few more filets for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 19, 2018)

That looks top notch!


----------



## 73saint (Aug 19, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks top notch!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Aug 20, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 20, 2018)

73S, Nice fish and looks like a delicious meal.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 20, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> 73S, Nice fish and looks like a delicious meal.


Thanks Crazymoon!


----------

